# Hi -- New Person Here.



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm a new INFP to the site. I've known about these types for over a decade (my first introduction was via a book to help choose a career path. Based on what I read at the time I typed myself as an INFP. In the last couple of years I've taken a few different online tests -- all of which confirmed that result). Never done the test with a real person facilitating it all.

I'm excited to learn more. Not sure what to tell you all though. I think I fit the INFP description pretty well, though my job has required me to develop my extroverted side so not sure people who've just met me through my job over the last few years would think of me as an "introvert" in the conventional sense.

Ummm...well, that's all I can think to say for now. I'm looking forward to getting to know folks better and to getting to know more about all of this personality stuff. i find it fascinating.:happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Deveron and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Deveron. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks. How on earth do I tip you?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Now why don't you step into this catapult since I catapult all the INFPs to the moon? Don't worry about tipping Mr.Cafebot though, he's an automated response and won't mind if you don't tip him.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*You could tip me by bringing me a samich. Cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, ham and turkey. You can add all the sauces and Pepsi too. Oh thanks and welcome to the forumz!*


----------



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh that's good. I sure would hate to offend anyone on my first day. Going to the moon might be fun though.:laughing:


----------



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Chaos. I'm having tomato soup right now...would that work?


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

hy....nice to meet you.....hope that you ll have a great time here


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Deveron said:


> Oh that's good. I sure would hate to offend anyone on my first day. Going to the moon might be fun though.:laughing:


It's plenty of fun up there. I let the INFPs create their own ideal society on the moon.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Deveron said:


> Thanks Chaos. I'm having tomato soup right now...would that work?


*Tomato soup! I love tomato soup. Good luck on your moon trip!*


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay.


----------



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! :laughing:

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

hello!
on the moon huh?
seems to be a safe place for all them crazy folks..:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

mrmatt said:


> hello!
> on the moon huh?
> seems to be a safe place for all them crazy folks..:laughing:


That it is. I mean, I'm sending them there so they can create their own ideal society.:tongue:


----------



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't think we INFP's need to go to the moon though. We can happily create a perfect world in our heads. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Deveron said:


> I don't think we INFP's need to go to the moon though. We can happily create a perfect world in our heads. :tongue:


Where's the fun in it just being in your heads when you can truly live it everyday?:tongue:


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Deveron said:


> I don't think we INFP's need to go to the moon though. We can happily create a perfect world in our heads. :tongue:


It's fun on the moon, though! We've got cake and snuggles and everything! ^-^

Welcome to the forum! Hope you like it here and make lots of new friends. n.n


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome Deveron 
I love your avatar, so cute


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

heyy welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 22, 2009)

Mmm...samiches and tomato soup...sounds like lunchtime...



Neonite said:


> We've got cake and snuggles and everything! ^-^


Cake and snuggles?!?! I was NOT told about this!! Now I definitely want to go! 



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Deveron said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a new INFP to the site. I've known about these types for over a decade (my first introduction was via a book to help choose a career path. Based on what I read at the time I typed myself as an INFP. In the last couple of years I've taken a few different online tests -- all of which confirmed that result). Never done the test with a real person facilitating it all.
> 
> ...


Greetings Deveron! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I'm certainly looking forward to your post due to your experience with the Myers Briggs.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## toothfairy94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome Deveron. Love your avi, my daughter sent me an email of a "screen cleaner". It was a pug puppy - so cute.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, we hope you will injoy our little dysfunctional corner on the web


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Deveron (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I was thinking the avatar might be a little TOO cute...but I couldn't resist...


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. Now why don't you step into this catapult since I catapult all the INFPs to the moon? Don't worry about tipping Mr.Cafebot though, he's an automated response and won't mind if you don't tip him.


The hell he won't!

Seriously, I don't remember how to tip him, but tip him FAST! Cause he gets _pissed_ if people don't give him a job to do or tip him or whatever.

Like, he spams, and eats posts, and eventually tries to eat out eyes and scratches people 

But yeah. Other than the bipolar robot, welcome!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------

